# Plasti Dip project with the cruze



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

So I was off today and decided to try and have some fun with plasti dip and my Cruze. Lets see what you guys think


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

What exactly did you to today? I see a good amount of dip on your car


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

I did the rims, the bow ties and the area around the grill


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

thats a goods days worth of dipping, love the look of what you did
Question, how many cans did it take to do the rims?


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

The rims took about a can and a half of black, and I also used the clear coat dip afterwards, went through each rim twice with that


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

thanks very much! been deciding whether to buy new rims or just plasti dip my LT ones


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

Hmm, worse comes to worse, if you dip them and dont like it you can just peel it off


----------



## Braydon (Jul 3, 2015)

I like the rims! Good job with the dip


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks great. But you should dip those side markers ?


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks good. How many coats of plastidip did you apply on your rims?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

How did you do the area around the grill, I've been wanting to do that on my Cruze, and how long to dip?


----------



## aldonorm (Dec 7, 2014)

Dupli-color has a removable coating you can spray your wheels with, as well as body parts. If you get tired of it....it will peel off. Also, you can renew the finish every 6 months.


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

jmsanti said:


> Looks good. How many coats of plastidip did you apply on your rims?


Each rim was 5 coats of black then 3 clear coats


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

neile300c said:


> How did you do the area around the grill, I've been wanting to do that on my Cruze, and how long to dip?


If you go on my Instagram (monti_13) there is a process pic there. I taped up the grill and the sounding areas, then I also put boxes around the outside areas, it took about an hour and a half to 2 hours to dip


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have been thinking about doing the same with my Eco wheels. Seems they have been taking a "beating" and sustaining some scratches. Just never got around to doing so.


----------

